# Porn addiction



## transcend2007 (Jan 8, 2014)

Would any of you say (or admit) that you have a porn addiction, especially internet porn?

I will admit to whacking it to internet porn 3 to 4 times per week...as well as spending quality time with Mrs. Transcend 2 or 3 times.

I have been thinking more about it lately.  I want to start reducing my porn usage if not terminate it completely.

I am curious how the community deals with this issue.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Would any of you say (or admit) that you have a porn addiction, especially internet porn?
> 
> I will admit to whacking it to internet porn 3 to 4 times per week...as well as spending quality time with Mrs. Transcend 2 or 3 times.
> 
> ...



First you are going to have to stop looking at my postings in DAT ASS thread, transcend, baby steps brother.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 8, 2014)

I found when I am on high test, I was looking at it A LOT...lol Lowered my dose and now it's just once in a while


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 8, 2014)

Wait what why?  I that bad?  What you describe sounds pretty normal to me, like eating 3 meals a day.  I don't see the problem.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Transcend my friend....have u been watching Don Juan the movie by any chance? Lol And yea im starting my cutting cycle next wk with test tren mast and var so I think I may in the near future have a pornographic addiction. ....Just saying


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking at dat ass thread is hard enough. I'm still trying to get over the Christmas gift from Popeye. Dam that babe was incredible! I can't watch porn unless I'm with a babe. No Fukin way.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 8, 2014)

If watching it a couple times a week is bad. Then I must be totally ****ed up. I watch it once or twice a day and me and the wife have sex almost everyday.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hell if I DIDN'T watch n whack once a day I'd think something was wrong


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2014)

Is it negatively impacting your life?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't like beating off unless it's on a  babes face or tits! Fuk that shit...I need poontang, I need ass!!


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 8, 2014)

i hear that. sad thing is im so ****ed up on the porn its hard for ms pr to live up.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Not yet, but with the increasing 4G LTE network expansion for smartphones in my area, I remain hopeful.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 9, 2014)

Na no porn for me! Dont need it as my mind is bad enough without it


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 9, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Would any of you say (or admit) that you have a porn addiction, especially internet porn?
> 
> I will admit to whacking it to internet porn 3 to 4 times per week...as well as spending quality time with Mrs. Transcend 2 or 3 times.
> 
> ...




Wait a fukking minute here!!!.............You only jerk off to porn 3-4 times a week?????


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 9, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wait a fukking minute here!!!.............You only jerk off to porn 3-4 times a week?????



Yeah, I wasn't going to say anything, but that's what I call "before lunch"


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention I am 47 years old...but test level over 850....lol


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm 45 if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 9, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wait a fukking minute here!!!.............You only jerk off to porn 3-4 times a week?????



ahahahahahah!  Exactly what I was thinking.  Shoot... 3-4 times a day!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 9, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> i hear that. sad thing is im so ****ed up on the porn its hard for ms pr to live up.



Lol. Now that's just wrong. Smh. Lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 9, 2014)

Living alone takes it tolls on my penis. It gets roughed up at all hours. Neosporin for the cuts works fast. Get ya right back in the game!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 9, 2014)

You fukers are all gonna go blind from all the jerkin off! Go get some pussy.


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup, I watch internet porn at least 2 times per day. So if you're an addict then I'm ****ed!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 9, 2014)

Yaya whacks it a couple of days a week... I prefer spanish or milf porn


----------



## italian1 (Jan 10, 2014)

On cycle couple times a day.  Off cycle couple times a week.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 10, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Living alone takes it tolls on my penis. It gets roughed up at all hours. Neosporin for the cuts works fast. Get ya right back in the game!!!






I have to rub lotion on mine before bed or it feels like sand paper the next morning. Starting school in a couple of days hopefully they have a remedy for that.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 10, 2014)

Some of u need rehab


----------



## PFM (Jan 10, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Some of u need rehab



We don't agree often but when we do.......................


----------



## ccpro (Jan 11, 2014)

I spank at least 1-2 times a day and chase the wife around....yes I am very addicted to porn.  I look at it constantly....since the smartphone.   I've necome desensitized to reg. Porn, I now have to see exploded assholes with some guy pissinf all over the chick...I know I'm  ****ed up....  you're not as bsd as me bro....porn on

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

i get to much pussy to be wasting time jerkin it..run tren boys


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i get to much pussy to be wasting time jerkin it..run tren boys






Tren makes me want to eat ass.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 11, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Tren makes me want to eat ass.



You gotta eat the ass at least when she gets out if the shower. If you don't do it, the mailman will....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Tren makes me want to eat ass.



I thought that was just me?


----------



## Rake (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i get to much pussy to be wasting time jerkin it..run tren boys




Is There such a thing as to much Pussy? 


The Best Thing About TRT Is The Cycle Never End.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife believes I am a sex addict.  She never use to have a problem with my porn as I was very honest about and did not try to hide it.  As time has passed it seems to be a bigger problem.

The bizarre thing is we have a great sex life.  Although she only wants to have sex 2 or 3 times per week.  Which I have no problem with.  My problem is that now she is telling me the 2 or 3 times is enough for me also.

This is causing problems in my marriage and my not wanting to (or inability to) discontinue porn is the issue.

I am seriously wondering if I am a sex addict or at the very least addicted to internet porn.


----------

